# hedgehog not running



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Just as the title says, sherlock has stopped running on his wheel. I suspected it about a week ago and confirmed it the last two nights using a little flower on his wheel.

I am at a loss. He still noms down his food and drinks the same amount of water. When I get him out he doesn't seem any different, not lethargic or anything. I let him have a run around in the bathroom, our play room, and nothing seemed out of place as far as the way he was waking etc.

What should I be checking on and how concerned should I be?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

More experienced folk will chime in here but for now:

- everything else okay with environment - both in and around his cage = and NO changes? even little teeny changes like color of fleece. :lol: 
- have you been weighing him? weight is within 10grams?
- do his feet and legs look okay: no swelling, redness, etc? Watch him run around on the floor to be sure.
is the wheel okay? give it a good couple spins - preferable with a beanbag on it for weight - sound, wheel, look ok?
- is room completely dark? maybe suddenly he's developed wheel-shyness.

Otherwise, he may just be taking a break for a couple days. And/or he is worrying you for no good reason, as they seem to do. :roll:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I guess this resolved itself. After several weeks of little to no nighttime activity, Sherlock is back to normal. He woke me up with the familiar noise of hard running and has been at it every night for a week now. Maybe he was just in a funk.


----------

